# Suggestions box for new articles etc.



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

In the same way that canned replies can be useful for the person that writes them, so Articles can be useful globally. If there is anything that you would like to see written as an article, please post it  here. Many thanks.


----------



## seikialice88 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you so much for your post.

__________________
http://fullmoviesonlinefree.net/


----------

